

Ask HN: I just lost a few databases. What to do - KrijgDeMeuk

Hello there!<p>I recently cancelled my MediaTemple account, because we decided to host the sites ourselves. We migrated the sites, assets and databases..<p>But we forgot about one client. A sleeping one. I tried to logon the MediaTemple panel, to retrieve it, but sadly, the account has been cancelled, and thus I cannot login, nor can I create a new ticket.<p>Any tips, hints or ideas on how to handle this rather critical problem :(
======
blhack
I'm going to second calling them... You might have to pay some money, but I'll
bet it isn't lost forever.

------
cd34
Call them.

